# Ryobi Tek4 headphones....GREAT buy!



## TheOldTimer

Thanks for the revue, I need a new pair and have been looking at these. Will pick up a pair and give them a try. No Ipod, EMradio.


----------



## russ960

I love these. I will say they are not super loud but more than good enough to listen to podcasts and such while working in the shop. Also this encourages me to keep hearing protection on all the time.

As for the ability to hear outside noises it is great. I can hear my 3 year old from the front of the shop while standing in the back.


----------



## mark88

ya these are crazy…you hear the simplest things and when you run a saw or planer it blocks it out


----------



## mmh

These sound like a Must Have. We've got several types of ear protection headwear and some just don't fit right or quite keep as much loud noise out. I'll have to try a pair.


----------



## mark88

i highly recommend it mmh…n im not a dr


----------



## glassyeyes

I got these in a set at HD that was being discontinued, cheaper than the hearing muffs alone. They are comfortable and effective. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Grumpy

Cool.


----------



## alba

I've never used ear defenders before (40yrs in the trade) this is enough to get me to look in the UK for a pair thanks
jamie

just found a pair £65 ouch!


----------



## HuntleyBill

I went out and purchased one based on your review. I tried them on for about 15 min. when my wife called me up from the shop. Yes, with these on, I actually heard her call me from upstairs….......damn it!!!!!


----------



## RyanBrown

Hey guys. Home Depot has a deal where when you buy any of the Tek4 tools, you get a free Tek4 MP3 player. Awesome deal though September 29th! It is the second line in the description, and on the main tools page. I'll be picking mine up this weekend…

At one pound it is pretty heavy for an MP3 player, and there is nothing that says how much memory it has, but it's free! FREEEEEEeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark88

lol sweet deal guys…i love mine 100%....despite hearing my wife so easily lol


----------



## rustictone

I absolutely love the Tek4 headphones, I'm lost without it!! They go out on the lawn mower with me then right back into my workshop. The only thing that I did not like is the cord that comes with the unit for use with an Mp3 player broke within the first month, and my buddies did as well. I bought a new connecting cord and have had no problems since….thanks for the review!!


----------

